# HCG diet



## equus18 (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone been on this diet?  What is it?  How does it work?   Comments?  Opinions?


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Jun 17, 2010)

I have done this diet twice. I used the HCG shots. I lost 30 pounds with my first 40 day round and I lost 15 with my 20 day round. You can look more details on the diet at these two websites
Your hCG Diet
hcgdietinfo.com

You can either do daily shots or the sublingual version that you put drops under your tounge. I think its worth. How many pounds are you wanting to lose?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 17, 2010)

Do something you can do for the rest of your life. This doesn't seem to be it.


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2010)

you lose weight on this diet but it's extremely unhealthy. Think about it, how can a human body function properly on 500 calories a day. It can't. You're literally starving yourself.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Jun 18, 2010)

It isn't unhealthy the way the program is set up. Even though you are eating only 500 caloreis the HCG opens up all of the bodies fat stores to be burned off. Same way when you are pregnant the HCG lets all of your fat to used for nutrients for the baby. Its very safe and my Doctor approved of the plan. While on the HCG and the maintance phase you learn what you can cannot eat to cause you to gain weight and how live a healthier life style. For people like me who has 60 pounds to lose i lost half of it in one month. I NEVER felt hungry and I am happier and healthier. I have PCOS which makes it very difficult for me to lose weight this diet was a god send.


----------



## equus18 (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Do something you can do for the rest of your life. This doesn't seem to be it._

 
If I decide to do this, and I still researching and doing my homework, it would only be temporary to get me back on track.

 I am an ex-weightlifter.  I had been lifting off and on since I  was 13 y.o.  Our last Gold's Gym closed about 2 years ago. So, I am  knowledgeable about health and fitness.  But I find with getting older  (41) , my metabolism has slowed down and with aches and joint pains from  being a weightlifter makes it a little bit more difficult to lose  weight these days.

I have been on Prednisone (for bronchitis) for couple months and  Prednisolone (for oral surgery) off and on for a year.  These  medications have caused me to gain 20lbs+.  Now that my brochitis is gone I have been exercising by  walking my 4 dogs (2 pitbull mix, a rottie and a terrier).  They are  very large, strong dogs.  I walk them 2 at a time.  I live in a very  hilly neighborhood.  They pull me sometimes so I am building upper body,  legs and my heart .  BUT I AM NOT GOING DOWN IN SIZE WAHHHHH!  

I am just looking for a jumpstart along with exercise to lose the  weight.  Once I reach my goal, I will get off of the diet and eat more healthy.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 27, 2010)

The FDA hasn't approved hCG for weight loss, because it can't be proved that it works for this. I would be very careful about messing with your hormones.
hCG Diet Pregnancy Hormone Injections are a Weight Loss Scam
http://www.dietscam.org/reports/hcg.shtml

Since you are familiar with physical exercise, I hope you can find a safe healthy way to get to the weight you'd like.


----------



## CosmePro (Jun 27, 2010)

Dr Northrop, author of "Womens Bodies, Womens Wisdom" recommends this as a safe alternative for those who have essentially ruined their natural metabolism by continuously yo-yo dieting.  She states that at the end, you will have basically re-set your metabolic functioning.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_Dr Northrop, author of "Womens Bodies, Womens Wisdom" recommends this as a safe alternative for those who have essentially ruined their natural metabolism by continuously yo-yo dieting.  She states that at the end, you will have basically re-set your metabolic functioning._

 
And what evidence does this doctor present that proves that she is right and the rest of the (serious) research on this is wrong?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2010)

Good Lord. Doctors will approve anything as possible for weight loss if the company pays them enough money.

Want to lose weight? 
Stop eating crap.  Stop eating carbs, sugars, and processed foods.  Doing this alone, not even taking into account the exercise you could do, will cut weight like nothing else, and you won't be depriving your body of ANYTHING. 

Don't look for a shortcut, don't look for a magic bullet.  

Just do the work.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 27, 2010)

my friend and her entire family practically have done this and yes they did see tremendous weight loss but have gained most back once getting off the plan. And my friend who still does it is always starving, so i think you would be better off just working out and having sensible diet


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2010)

Imagine...a gimmick weight loss trick that results in the weight  coming back on after being rapidly shed.  Who'da thought that'd happen?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, since HCG has no proven effect, on 500 cals a day, I'm not surprised people are starving.


----------



## vampirecupcakes (Jul 5, 2010)

Why is it whenever someone is trying to lose weight there's always that person that tries to talk them out of it? Yeah. We should all strive to do it the healthy way: less calories work out more without the assistance of diet aids.

I know this sounds crazy but sometimes there are things that may cause a body to resist from losing weight.

A lot of diet aids out there say that you must have a balanced diet for the products to work. Yes, the HCG diet encourages a very low calorie diet ( which sounds awful and can have bad side effects, but it's better than carrying around that extra weight for the remainder of your life which has its own set of problems.... I mean everything does!) but when you're on it you're not hungry. It does work but you must remind yourself this is something temporary as you'll end up where you were before if you continue the same patterns. 

Overall the HCG diet does work. You do lose weight and if you know your stuff you will be fine.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 5, 2010)

No one is trying to talk anyone out of losing weight. You make so many unfounded claims in this post I don't know what to make of it. Considering the infomercial-y tone of it and how new you are, I suspect you are a troll.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 5, 2010)

Know what's more effective? Eating REAL food and getting up and moving the body.

THAT works.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vampirecupcakes* 

 
_Why is it whenever someone is trying to lose weight there's always that person that tries to talk them out of it? Yeah. We should all strive to do it the healthy way: less calories work out more without the assistance of diet aids.

I know this sounds crazy but sometimes there are things that may cause a body to resist from losing weight.

A lot of diet aids out there say that you must have a balanced diet for the products to work. Yes, the HCG diet encourages a very low calorie diet ( which sounds awful and can have bad side effects, but it's better than carrying around that extra weight for the remainder of your life which has its own set of problems.... I mean everything does!) but when you're on it you're not hungry. It does work but you must remind yourself this is something temporary as you'll end up where you were before if you continue the same patterns. 

Overall the HCG diet does work. You do lose weight and if you know your stuff you will be fine._

 
Why not just do it right from the start? Eventually the diet will be over and there is never an end point of a weight loss journey because it will always be possible to gain weight. Make healthy habits from the beginning and one will lose weight and have the knowledge and experience to keep on going then maintain.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't understand the need/want for a quick fix.
The weight doesn't show up overnight. 
You don't go to bed on Tuesday and wake up Wednesday a fatbody.  

Why in goodness' name does anyone think the weight should just magically come off without a great deal of work and effort and lifestyle change??


----------



## hotti82 (Nov 10, 2010)

Shimmer said:


> Why in goodness' name does anyone think the weight should just magically come off without a great deal of work and effort and lifestyle change??


	the need/want for a quick fix is easy: no one wants to be overweight. simple.  yes, it does take time to build up, but when a person decides they've had enough of being picked on, stared at or just treated differently because of the way they look, they'd like to make the change as quickly as possible.  your post seems kind of insensitive.

  	i'm with you on the basic point though; a change does need to be made permenantly and work does need to be put in to get rid of weight. probably why companies are so eager to try and sell their miracle "cures" to weight loss. 

  	but the term "fatbody" doesn't belong here, specktra's not a place for negativity towards members, no matter what they might look like.  we're a supportive community, not one that tears each other down.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote: 	 		

			the need/want for a quick fix is easy: no one wants to be overweight. simple.  yes, it does take time to build up, but when a person decides they've had enough of being picked on, stared at or just treated differently because of the way they look, they'd like to make the change as quickly as possible.  your post seems kind of insensitive.

 		 			i'm with you on the basic point though; a change does need to be made permenantly and work does need to be put in to get rid of weight. probably why companies are so eager to try and sell their miracle "cures" to weight loss. 

 		 			but the term "fatbody" doesn't belong here, specktra's not a place for negativity towards members, no matter what they might look like.  we're a supportive community, not one that tears each other down.



  	Oh this is exciting.
  	A) I *am* pretty insensitive.  That's not news.  I'm also pretty heavily involved in the fitness world.  It's pretty cut and dry and the truth is the truth.  Just because it'd be more palatable in bows and ribbons doesn't make it any less real.  The reality is that being overweight doesn't happen overnight.  The harsh truth is that there IS NO quick fix.  I could offer you plenty of platitudes to placate delicate sensibilities, but at the end of the say, that fact WILL remain.
  	B) I'm extremely aware of Specktra.net's goals and what its inner workings are like, thank you. 


  	I'm going to go a step further...weightloss doesn't happen without a commitment.  You either commit to it or you don't.  Serious weight loss, life long, real, honest to goodness weightloss isn't accidental.  It's hard, it's mental, and it's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## hotti82 (Nov 11, 2010)

i wasn't at all disputing your logic, just your delivery...


----------

